# DIWB mini Bolt



## manbuckwal (Apr 5, 2015)

Another cutoff saved and what a pretty lil piece it turned out to be . Sanded to 600 and finished w thin CA . 

Thanks for Looking

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 7 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Karl_99 (Apr 5, 2015)

Very nice looking pen Tom!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Apr 5, 2015)

Damn Tom. Thats a sweet looking piece of wood and a fine pen.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## kazuma78 (Apr 5, 2015)

Wow that looks awesome. I love how DIW glows! I can't wait to cut into some of my DIWB.


----------



## fredito (Apr 5, 2015)

Turned out nice. How do you like the mini kit vs the full sized?


----------



## manbuckwal (Apr 5, 2015)

kazuma78 said:


> Wow that looks awesome. I love how DIW glows! I can't wait to cut into some of my DIWB.



Thanks. I agree, DIW really comes to life when u slap a finish on it!


----------



## manbuckwal (Apr 5, 2015)

fredito said:


> Turned out nice. How do you like the mini kit vs the full sized?




I really like em both . The minis are great for wallets and purses .


----------



## Nature Man (Apr 5, 2015)

Good save! Turned out very nice! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## rdabpenman (Apr 6, 2015)

Looks of character in that well turned and finished piece of timber.
Hopefully it's won't see too much use as the gold plating on the bolt action kits wears of very quickly.

Les


----------



## Tclem (Apr 6, 2015)

That's what I like about the mini's. The box of cutoffs gets used for more than firewood.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

